# 5D mark v - when & what?



## dave61 (Sep 3, 2017)

With the recent acquisition of an EOS M6 as "the camera that travels on business trips to interesting places" the writing is on the wall for my 7D. My plan is to replace it with a full frame body, probably a 5D. That got me wondering: what extra features might a 5D mark V have? When might it appear? Any thoughts?


----------



## candyman (Sep 3, 2017)

My guess - and hope - is
- vari-angle touch screen / like 6D2
- iso up to at least 40000 and be able to clean that of noise like 6D2
- center point -4EV
- increasement of DR at 100 up to 400
- increasement megapixel up to 36mp
- wider spread AF
- at least 8 fps
- lighter body
- keep CF (I still have a lot of those)
- remote cable release in the front (like 6D2)


----------



## Mancubus (Sep 3, 2017)

candyman said:


> My guess - and hope - is
> - vari-angle touch screen / like 6D2
> - iso up to at least 40000 and be able to clean that of noise like 6D2
> - center point -4EV
> ...



So, barely any increase from the 5D4, and DR and resolution might finally just match a Nikon D800 from early 2012. And I bet they will keep an ancient SD slot too.

And people will defend it saying it's a great camera for $3499


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 3, 2017)

you mean this one with 624 MB/s speed? not too shabby.. 

https://petapixel.com/2017/02/25/uhs-iii-sd-card-standard-announced-maxes-insane-624mbs/




Mancubus said:


> ...And I bet they will keep an ancient SD slot too.
> 
> And people will defend it saying it's a great camera for $3499


----------



## candyman (Sep 3, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > My guess - and hope - is
> ...




Well, I am not R&D of Canon. They may come up with more and/or add something new. But, by now you should know Canon.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 3, 2017)

2018: 5Ds/5dsR about 71 mp; 7DIII about 28 mp; New 150-500mm f5.6 L announced with 7DIII;

2018 or 2019:Maybe a full-frame mirrorless with same sensor as 5DIV, will use EF lens mount;

2019: 90D with same sensor as 7DIII; One or two new M with same sensor as 7DIII; 

2020 or 2021: 1DxIII and 5DV (Way too earlier to know what the specs might be. 1DxIII will come out about six to nine months before the 5DV. 

No inside knowledge, just a best guess.


----------



## Buck (Sep 3, 2017)

2018 is a winter olympics and world cup year so i would expect something new for the sports shooters, not sure what but canon never wants to be without something new to try


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll bite. 

I'm guessing rumors in 2019 that will be incorrect, with more correct but opaque rumors in 2020 coming to fruition with a real camera release in 2021, with the following:

New Stuff:
- 40MP
- Disappointingly, 8 FPS (See what they'll do here: increase IQ with MP and keep an inadequate FPS for sports/wildlife so as to protect the 1 series)
- Flippy tilty screen, as the pros will have finally capitulated their weird bias against such screens
- Decent 4k with reasonable codecs
- An improved 1.25 stops of something. This might be low light/high ISO performance, or ISO 100 dynamic range or the like. 
- Mode allowing many of the mirrorless features already-then-existing on Canon's FF mirrorless product, such as zebras, focus peaking, high frame rate FPS in liveview, but without AF.

Unchanged:
- Same size and weight, roughly, with pretty much the same interface.
- Price, although adapted to then current exchange rates

X Factors:
- Some new feature that will be interesting, akin to dual pixel AF (huge success) or dual pixel RAW (huge "meh"). This might be a backside illuminated sensor; DP AF information used to inform phase detect in a hybrid focus mode; improved DP Raw feature that uses non-paired pixels to increase the parallax effect, thus making DP RAW actually sometimes useful; etc. 
- Some software-based feature that works well with Canon lenses and not third party lenses. This might be auto-MFA or the like. 

Market Conditions:
- 30-40 MP will be considered minimum needed resolution for a high quality IQ camera, which will pressure the flagship models to move up in MP faster than the rest of the product lineups. That will, in turn, put pressure on companies to differentiate these models, which will mean a high temptation to nerf the new 5D. Likeliest place to do that is FPS. 
- Mirrorless phenomenon will be finally considered a non-relevant issue, as shutter mechanisms will be seen more as a plumbing issue about which real people don't care. In the 5 series, this will be interesting, as it's the most likely camera to be cannabalized by the FF mirrorless offering to come. So there will be pressure to differentiate in a positive way.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 3, 2017)

As we are all guessing here, I will say we have reached the end of the line on the 5D series of SLRs. Replacement will be a capable FF mirrorless.


----------



## Talys (Sep 3, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> So, barely any increase from the 5D4, and DR and resolution might finally just match a Nikon D800 from early 2012. And I bet they will keep an ancient SD slot too.
> 
> And people will defend it saying it's a great camera for $3499



And people will rage on that there are seemingly endless folks who keep spending money such a terrible thing ;D

Actually, I don't care what kind of slot they put in it, as long as there is the ability to buy cheap storage for all the times that I don't need more than 100MB/s. 

I think the megapixel count will be higher than 36, only because -- unfortunately -- this is nearly the only metric by which far too many people judge cameras. When I went to my camera shop, the store manager was telling someone how the D850 was a great deal, because you could get nearly as many megapixels as the 5DSR for quite a bit less money.

Now, there are plenty of good reasons to be excited about or to buy a D850, but I don't think that's one of them.

But anyways, since the person was purchasing a $40 Optex tripod, I don't think they're actually in the market for either.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > My guess - and hope - is
> ...



And it will be a great camera for photographers who actually take photos instead of internet trolls who can read and (barely) understand specs.


----------



## RGF (Sep 3, 2017)

The new Nikon 850 may put pressure on Canon to release the 5D M4 sooner. They may also try to surprise Nikon w/ 1Dx M3 sooner than expected. Though I suspect there are few secrets between Nikon and Canon.

In the 5D M4 I would like to 

MP increased to 36
Cfast card
All focus points working at F8
Something new and exciting done with the Dual Pixels sensor. Perhaps have 1 side 4-6 more sensitive than the other side to increase DR


----------



## RGF (Sep 3, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> As we are all guessing here, I will say we have reached the end of the line on the 5D series of SLRs. Replacement will be a capable FF mirrorless.



won't happen quickly. First low end replacement to gauge market reaction and to see how well it works. Too big of a gamble to go quickly.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 3, 2017)

RGF said:


> The new Nikon 850 may put pressure on Canon to release the 5D M4 sooner....



I seriously doubt it. Neither 5D4 nor D850 buyers are first-time customers. The D850 is nice and will cause some envy among specification-centric Canon owners, but it won't have a real impact on sales. Canon probably has a little more room to lower the price of the 5D4, which would be the first strategy should they feel sales are being eroded. Camera development and production is on a pre-determined timetable anyway, so it's not like Canon can just magically revamp the 5D overnight. Finally, there is the 5DS series to compete with Nikon's higher megapixel count.


----------



## Talys (Sep 3, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> As we are all guessing here, I will say we have reached the end of the line on the 5D series of SLRs. Replacement will be a capable FF mirrorless.



As long as the FF mirrorless has a fantastic optical viewfinder that's better than what's in the 5D Mark IV, I'm fine with it. I mean, really, if they can build it without mirrors, I'll be thrilled. 8)

For what it's worth, I give better odds to an extinction sized asteroid hitting Earth in 2018 than Canon's 5D successor being mirrorless.


----------



## RGF (Sep 3, 2017)

unfocused said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > The new Nikon 850 may put pressure on Canon to release the 5D M4 sooner....
> ...



Not overnight, but they could shift priorities or add resources. Agree Canon will take a wait and see attitude but aside from sales there are "bragging" rights and I believe these are important to Canon. They don't like to be outdone by Nikon so they try to out position Nikon sooner than later.


----------



## Talys (Sep 4, 2017)

RGF said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



For sure, nobody likes to be outdone, and competition does dictate the timetable and feature release set, to _some_ degree. It's not really any different than Xbox/PlayStation. Whichever your preference, if you're a gamer, you should be thankful that both exist, because as long as there's that competition, the consumer will get better products for better prices.

The Xbox One S would not exist if Microsoft didn't want the bragging rights to most 4k FPS, best 1080p renders, most polygons, etc etc etc, and there's no question the PlayStation helped bring down XB1 prices not long after launch. At the same time, there's no question that XB raised the bar for Sony's online play.

What I'm most surprised about is that there's not much of an equivalent to CPS by other camera vendors. If photography is your bread and butter, CPS is pretty attractive.


----------



## pwp (Sep 4, 2017)

Seriously? Get back to work and have another look in 2020.

-pw


----------



## deadwrong (Sep 4, 2017)

Mancubus said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > My guess - and hope - is
> ...



LOL, EXACTLY. But I hope they learned a lesson from the IV and decide to pull out all thier guns.....and not blank this one.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd be surprised if Canon wait till 2020 for a 5D V. 
The 5D IV didn't feel like a major upgrade. It could be well behind by 2020.
The World Cup is 2018. 
It will be Interesting if Sony have 500/600mm F4 by then.
They are ahead in frame rate with the A9.
If the had the glass to go with it we'd see more Sony on the sides of the pitches.
I presume there is a limit with a mirror set up on FPS.
I'd expect a new 1DX III followed 6m later by a 5D V.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 4, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I'd be surprised if Canon wait till 2020 for a 5D V.
> The 5D IV didn't feel like a major upgrade. It could be well behind by 2020.
> The World Cup is 2018.
> It will be Interesting if Sony have 500/600mm F4 by then.
> ...



I dont think you would, the ergonomics arent good enough for lenses bigger than a 24-70 even with those lenses I struggle with the A series, unless you have hands the size of a child.

Many say neither was the MKIII and 3-4 was the one of the longest canon waits ever 4 1/2 years. The MKIV has been out 13 months. 3 1/2 years to go.

Canon is not pressured with what is going on in the industry so I doubt you will see a "reply" any time soon.

Rumors, frankly are a silly expectation at this point.


----------



## BillB (Sep 4, 2017)

tomscott said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be surprised if Canon wait till 2020 for a 5D V.
> ...



A wildcard may be the upgrade to the 5DS(r). Depending on the features set, that may have some Appel.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 4, 2017)

BillB said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Hector1970 said:
> ...



They could quite possibly amalgamate the segment because the D850 is basically a combination of the MKIV and SR.

Doubt they will tho, Canon isnt one to play all its cards in one product and if they do it will be 1DX money making it a much more niche product than the MKIV or SR as separate entities.

The issue: Nikon has made a camera that is capable of shooting anything. 9FPS is fast enough for most sports shooting and the resolution is great for pretty much everything. Wildlife to crop, large format printing, landscape, portraits, the resolution is maybe a little large for weddings and events but no one will complain.

Canon is on the path of a camera for separate application. Currently you have to decide what suits your scenario, with the D850 and for the price there isnt anything else worth looking at in the nikon line up as a professional. Which is amazing for the short term but really bad for the long term I suppose we shall see whether this marketing decision will work or not.

Maybe they have more up their sleeve. It doesnt change anything for the Canon camp imo there will just be envy.

Canon seems set with its direction and these cameras arent designed in a day they are set years before release, if you think they will make something to compete based on one camera in a 3-4 year development timeline then im afraid it wont happen. The 5DMKV spec has probably already been set.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 4, 2017)

tomscott said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



I understand your claim, that the D850 is capable of shooting anything, but as far as I am concerned, and with my experience from the 5Ds and 1DXII, 45 megapixels is too much. It takes a lot of storage, the files are slower to work with, the lenses that are really good on the 1DXII suddenly seems a bit weak in terms of sharpness, and faster shutter speeds are required to have pixel level sharpness. All in all, for everything but landscapes I prefer a lower resolution body. 

I think the D850 looks awesome, and it would be a nice upgrade for my 5Ds, but I would never use the D850 as my everyday camera. I think Canon did the right thing, when they put 30 megapixels in the 5DIV.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 4, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > BillB said:
> ...



Couldnt agree with you more.

I was talking from a purely spec point of view that on paper this is what it looks like and what the expectation will be. 

Lightroom isnt exactly fast with 20mp files let alone 50mp wouldn't want to import a wedding and wait for it to make previews would take half the day. 

Im one of the pro canon peeps that I think their direction is good, they are continuing to make cameras that people need and not playing the over spec game but then making some silly decisions with price vs value of spec. There has to be a balance or you dont draw new customers. The current trend of slating canon cameras on one or two aspects rather than overall is frankly boring. The 6DMKII is a perfect example I have found it to be a worthy adversary but for me its downfalls dont effect me, I dont shoot video and I think the DR is much improved and dont need the extra stop everyone is slating it for.

My issue is price, the competition is making larger leaps forward and are better value currently. The 5DMKIV and 6DMKII should have been £500 cheaper at launch to be more competitive. Its also not a positive that there is obvious model bricking to force people to spend twice the money. Its not something anyone appreciates. 

Unless you are a Canon shooter and know how good these cameras actually perform day to day and how well they cope with adverse conditions and the small aspects that make shooting them all the time a joy. On paper the competition is doing one over and for new customers they need more than the word of a few people in the know and its sounds like a sad fanboy-ism from people like me who are in the minority of actually enjoying the releases.

As most of us know in the real world these minor differences really dont make any difference. If you cant shoot a decent image with the cameras available to us currently then there is an issue with the photographer not the equipment.

Interesting you say about increasing MP reducing sharpness, ive seen the opposite. Although a small increase with the MKIII to 6DMKII my lenses feel significantly sharper.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 4, 2017)

Tom,

What Larsskv is noticing is correct for his camera and what you are noticing is correct for your camera.

Let me clarify:

5Ds/R bodies are nearly 15% less sharp at pixel level than 80D, 5D IV or 1DX II. At the same time you get nearly 50% pixel count increase both vertically and horisontally In comparison with 1dx? So loose 15 and gain 50 and you are still better of when viewing or printing to the same size in the end. I hope it makes sense.

In your case , you are noticing an increased pixel level sharpness of your new 6D II body. You get good 5% there at pixel level over 5D III sensor plus an additional 6% increased in pixel count Vertically and horisontally? This sounds like not a lot but Noticable to people like yourself. Not to your clients though  




tomscott said:


> ... Interesting you say about increasing MP reducing sharpness, ive seen the opposite. Although a small increase with the MKIII to 6DMKII my lenses feel significantly sharper.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 4, 2017)

I am not in a position argue with you,, SecureGSM, but what I was referring to was pixel level sharpness. There should be no doubt that downsizing a 50 megapixel file to 20, will give you a sharper 20 megapixel file, even though the 50 megapixel file isn't that sharp at pixel level. 

Pixel level sharpness is always wanted, but only a few lenses live up to that task on the 5Ds/r. It can be more satisfying to have a lower resolution body, because more lenses perform very well, and because you aren't as concerned with camera shake.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 4, 2017)

Correct. I was referring to the pixel level sharpness of 5Ds bodies. It is nearly 15% less than the same of 80d or 5D IV.
I am arguing the point that if you CROP an image taken with 5Ds to 5D IV size and compare pixel level sharpness, you will find that 5D IV image is almost 15% sharper. I was shocked to find out. And no matter tripod used or not.
I used Focal to run sharpness analysis on 5Ds, 80D, 7d II, 6D, 6D II, Sony FF gismos and Nikon FF cams and was seriously proud to find out that the best in class pixel sharpness is available on Canon 80D, followed by 5D IV, Nikon 750D, Nikon 810D, then Canon 6D II, 6D, and only then.. only then by Sony A7RII.

Now, that prompts me to made the following statement:

If only Canon used 80D sensor tech in 7D III and 5DsR upcoming bodies, we may see a massive resolving power increase. Please, Canon! And Massive is an underestimation. I am generally a conservative individual, but what 20% of sharpness increase is like? Well, an AFMA de-tuned Lensed by +/- 12 AFMA units is usually around 20% less sharp than a properly tuned one. 




Larsskv said:


> I am not in a position argue with you,, SecureGSM, but what I was referring to was pixel level sharpness. There should be no doubt that downsizing a 50 megapixel file to 20, will give you a sharper 20 megapixel file, even though the 50 megapixel file isn't that sharp at pixel level.
> 
> Pixel level sharpness is always wanted, but only a few lenses live up to that task on the 5Ds/r. It can be more satisfying to have a lower resolution body, because more lenses perform very well, and because you aren't as concerned with camera shake.


----------



## Talys (Sep 4, 2017)

Once Reikan comes out with 6DII support I'd love to see the sharpness comparison added in there 

If Canon's 7DIII has the sharpness of 80D and the ISO cleanup ability of the 6DII, there's a good chance I'll buy one. _If it also has an articulating lens, I will definitely buy one_.

The only question, then, would be whether I kept or sold my 80D. 



SecureGSM said:


> Correct. I was referring to the pixel level sharpness of 5Ds bodies. It is nearly 15% less than the same of 80d or 5D IV.
> I am arguing the point that if you CROP an image taken with 5Ds to 5D IV size and compare pixel level sharpness, you will find that 5D IV image is almost 15% sharper. I was shocked to find out. And no matter tripod used or not.
> I used Focal to run sharpness analysis on 5Ds, 80D, 7d II, 6D, 6D II, Sony FF gismos and Nikon FF cams and was seriously proud to find out that the best in class pixel sharpness is available on Canon 80D, followed by 5D IV, Nikon 750D, Nikon 810D, then Canon 6D II, 6D, and only then.. only then by Sony A7RII.
> 
> ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 4, 2017)

RGF said:


> The new Nikon 850 may put pressure on Canon to release the 5D M4 sooner. They may also try to surprise Nikon w/ 1Dx M3 sooner than expected. Though I suspect there are few secrets between Nikon and Canon.
> 
> In the 5D M4 I would like to
> 
> ...



Not really....not unless the 5D4 sales drop drastically....and so far they seem quite stable and predictably stable...unlike Nikon stocks. Canon aren't really that bothered by Nikon, Canon currently out sell Nikon 3:1 in both DSLR sales and lens sales. Nikon have managed to isolate and estrange most of their fervent fan base. I've seen so many pros leave the Nikon camp over the last few years and this time they were really disappointed with the Nikon brand. That's hard for any brand to swing around in a single camera.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 4, 2017)

You can feed 6D II files into Focal for QOF analysis already now in file mode.
There is a trick : you have to alter the camera model written in the EXIF data of 6D II files with EXIF Pilot, for an instance, to read Canon 6D instead of Canon 6D Mark II. cheating, I know 

Minimum number of files to analyse required is 5. You can just feeed 5 copies of the same image. It makes no major difference. Large pool of data does produce more accurate results but for a quick test it is ok , I suppose.




Talys said:


> Once Reikan comes out with 6DII support I'd love to see the sharpness comparison added in there
> 
> If Canon's 7DIII has the sharpness of 80D and the ISO cleanup ability of the 6DII, there's a good chance I'll buy one. _If it also has an articulating lens, I will definitely buy one_.
> 
> The only question, then, would be whether I kept or sold my 80D.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 4, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Correct. I was referring to the pixel level sharpness of 5Ds bodies. It is nearly 15% less than the same of 80d or 5D IV.
> I am arguing the point that if you CROP an image taken with 5Ds to 5D IV size and compare pixel level sharpness, you will find that 5D IV image is almost 15% sharper. I was shocked to find out. And no matter tripod used or not.
> I used Focal to run sharpness analysis on 5Ds, 80D, 7d II, 6D, 6D II, Sony FF gismos and Nikon FF cams and was seriously proud to find out that the best in class pixel sharpness is available on Canon 80D, followed by 5D IV, Nikon 750D, Nikon 810D, then Canon 6D II, 6D, and only then.. only then by Sony A7RII.
> 
> ...



My guess would be that the difference in sharpness between the 5DIV and 5Ds/r on pixel level is due to the sharpness of the lens you are using. Smaller pixels demand a sharper lenses in order to get pixel level sharpness. 

If you have used the same lens on the 80D vs the 5Ds/r, have applied the same amount of sharpness afterwards, and still experience that the 80D is significantly sharper, well then I would be very surprised as well.


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Sep 4, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. I was referring to the pixel level sharpness of 5Ds bodies. It is nearly 15% less than the same of 80d or 5D IV.
> ...



Maybe one factor here is that a FF lens on a crop body still casts an image the size of a FF sensor. So the smaller crop sensor samples the centre cropped area of the image, which will be where the lens performs best. Maybe?


----------



## pwp (Sep 5, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I'd be surprised if Canon wait till 2020 for a 5D V.
> The 5D IV didn't feel like a major upgrade. It could be well behind by 2020.
> The World Cup is 2018......


I found the 5D MkIV a very handy upgrade over the MkIII. It's a much better camera all round (for stills). 
World Cup 2018? 5D MkIV or MkV will barely register with elite sports shooters. 

-pw


----------



## Talys (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool trick, good to know that it works 

Reikan wrote back to me --

"At the moment the Canon 6D Mark II isn't supported but support is coming! 

Always a little tricky to give a precise support date when new cameras are announced. FoCal relies upon Canon providing an updated communication library, Canon generally releases this around a month after the camera goes on sale."

I'll just wait for that, since I'm sure I'll run FoCal on everything once it's out anyhow.




SecureGSM said:


> You can feed 6D II files into Focal for QOF analysis already now in file mode.
> There is a trick : you have to alter the camera model written in the EXIF data of 6D II files with EXIF Pilot, for an instance, to read Canon 6D instead of Canon 6D Mark II. cheating, I know
> 
> Minimum number of files to analyse required is 5. You can just feeed 5 copies of the same image. It makes no major difference. Large pool of data does produce more accurate results but for a quick test it is ok , I suppose.
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 5, 2017)

Personally, if I could, I'd just buy 2 or 3 new 5D Mark III while they are still available and put them in mothballs. That would suit me just fine. Works with my glass too. I like the image quality, am not going to print billboards, it is a great camera.

I skipped the 5D Mark IV to wait on a possible Mark V, but don't care about the camera arms race so much. My Mark III is all I need. I'll take more "L" glass instead, but can't think of any more of that I need either. That's a good position to in in on the lens front. I can be patient and wait for something truly great to be produced. My camera and lenses already have more skills than I do.

Speculating about Mark V specs when the Mark IV has just been released?   

That's like a little kid with no money staring at the Sears Christmas Wish Book pages beginning in October. You young fellers won't know what the Wish Book was. lol


----------



## Talys (Sep 5, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Speculating about Mark V specs when the Mark IV has just been released?
> 
> That's like a little kid with no money staring at the Sears Christmas Wish Book pages beginning in October. You young fellers won't know what the Wish Book was. lol



It's the computer industry. Too many people expect a photography version of Moore's Law: every two years, the number of megapixels, dynamic range, and ISO performance, FPS should double, while weight drops by half.

In 20 years, therefore, cameras should have a thousand megapixels, be able to perfectly record everything from infrared to ultraviolet, take 200fps 100k video with a penlight, and a 1200mm lens should weigh less than a cell phone does today.

Sadly, that still won't help make boring photographs any better


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 5, 2017)

AdjustedInCamera said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > SecureGSM said:
> ...



If you compare a APS-C CENTER crop of a FF frame that has the same pixel density as an APS-C camera, and all other factors are the same, you will get the exact same image on both. In this scenario you use the center sharpness of the lens on both the FF sensor and the APS-C sensor.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 5, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> If you compare a APS-C CENTER crop of a FF frame that has the same pixel density as an APS-C camera, and all other factors are the same, you will get the exact same image on both. In this scenario you use the center sharpness of the lens on both the FF sensor and the APS-C sensor.



1. correct.
2. nope, same lens was used, approx. identical light levels, same ISO and aperture. No correction at all, RAW files were used for comparison. to call this fenomenon a surprise is an understatement. 




> .. My guess would be that the difference in sharpness between the 5DIV and 5Ds/r on pixel level is due to the sharpness of the lens you are using. Smaller pixels demand a sharper lenses in order to get pixel level sharpness.
> 
> If you have used the same lens on the 80D vs the 5Ds/r, have applied the same amount of sharpness afterwards, and still experience that the 80D is significantly sharper, well then I would be very surprised as well.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Dave! 



dave61 said:


> ... my 7D. My plan is to replace it with a full frame body, probably a 5D. That got me wondering: what extra features might a 5D mark V have? When might it appear? Any thoughts?


When do you want to buy a FF camera?

The 5D4 is about 1 year old, the 6D2 just a few days.
I expect both of them to have a life cycle of at least 3 years and 4 years to be more realistic.
That leaves you at least 2 years of waiting for something new...
And honestly I don't start guessing about what will be in 2 years. Especially not on the consumer electronics side.

so if you don't want to or if you don't plan to wait that long just refer to the new Buyers guide.

About the 5D4:
[quote author=The Canon Rumors Buyers Guide]
Buy Now? Yes
The Canon EOS 5D Mark IV is a safe buy, as we do not expect a direct replacement until 2020 at the earliest. Previous iterations have run on a 3-4 year product cycle.
[/quote]

About the 6D2:
[quote author=The Canon Rumors Buyers Guide]
Buy Now? Yes
This is Canon’s entry level full frame DSLR and it should stick around for quite some time. We’re hoping that the EOS 6D series moves to a quicker product cycle than the very long 4 years and 9 months between the EOS 6D and EOS 6D Mark II.
[/quote]


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2017)

RGF said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



people said the same thing when the D800/D810 came out.. didn't happen.

hard to shift priorities when these cameras takes years of development to make it to production and it's not the only camera they have going on in development at one time.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 8, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I have always seen the 5Ds/r as Canons response to the D800/810. It took some time, but Canon responded.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > If you compare a APS-C CENTER crop of a FF frame that has the same pixel density as an APS-C camera, and all other factors are the same, you will get the exact same image on both. In this scenario you use the center sharpness of the lens on both the FF sensor and the APS-C sensor.
> ...



Has the lens been AFMA'd?


----------

